# Anybody else have a brown Schwinn DX? Or other model



## Clark58mx (Dec 12, 2016)

Heres a photo of my 1941 Schwinn DX with a ACE headbadge. Anybody else have a brown DX? It's a uncommon color. Let's see your brown Schwinn.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 12, 2016)

Wow!
Super cool bike!


----------



## Dave K (Dec 12, 2016)

So rad!!


----------



## TheDXjedi (Dec 13, 2016)

cool bike. I have a brown 40 dx ill look for a pic to post


----------



## TheDXjedi (Dec 13, 2016)

HERE IS MY BROWN 40 DX. ONE OF MY FAVORITE BIKES,I PUT SCHWABLE FAT FRANKS IN THE BROWN AND CREAM COLOR FOR A SMOOTHER RIDE..


----------



## Clark58mx (Dec 13, 2016)

sickdogsDX said:


> HERE IS MY BROWN 40 DX. ONE OF MY FAVORITE BIKES,I PUT SCHWABLE FAT FRANKS IN THE BROWN AND CREAM COLOR FOR A SMOOTHER RIDE..
> 
> View attachment 396221



Thanks for the photo. I like the springer. What headbadge does it have?


----------



## TheDXjedi (Dec 13, 2016)

Admiral badge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldy57 (Dec 16, 2016)

My 1940 with drum brakes front and back.


----------



## Clark58mx (Dec 18, 2016)

oldy57 said:


> My 1940 with drum brakes front and back.
> 
> View attachment 397333



Now that's a sweet bike.


----------



## vincev (Dec 18, 2016)

Got a brown and beige.autocycle 

 ....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 18, 2016)

^^^^ I like that bike....^^^^


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 19, 2016)

vincev said:


> Got a brown and beige.autocycle View attachment 398230 ....




Another one I want,really cool


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 19, 2016)

vincev said:


> Got a brown and beige.autocycle View attachment 398230 ....



Tan

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 19, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 19, 2016)

* Yo Marty ,,Bricks and Brown,Top notch shot ,Heading to the Cape Hatteras Lighthouse on Wed.,wish I had a bike to show like that! See Ya down the Road
Cheers*


----------



## onecatahula (Dec 20, 2016)

C Model


----------



## Carson greaser (Apr 2, 2021)

vincev said:


> Got a brown and beige.autocycle View attachment 398230 ....



Still available?


----------



## Hoplias (Apr 4, 2021)

Brown is one of my favorite.  This guy ended brown .


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 4, 2021)

Hoplias said:


> Brown is one of my favorite.  This guy ended brown .
> 
> View attachment 1385406




Very cool rock climber!


----------

